# Hello from USA



## klopfgeist (Sep 11, 2011)

My name is Eric and I am a composer in America. I have worked as a film composer for indie projects and some of them have actually gone places. I also write for the concert stage.

I am a really nice guy, one of the nicest you'll ever meet. I look forward to talking music, computers, art and heady topics such as what do dogs think about when they lie on the carpet for hours with their eyes open?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 11, 2011)

klopfgeist - hahhahaha


----------

